# Sobre Motocicletas y similares.



## tatajara (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola gente 
Les traigo unas fotos de un montaje que hice en casa pero no tiene mucho que ver con la electrónica pero si con la mecánica, si a los moderadores no les parece adecuado bórrenlo o cámbienlo de foro 
Se trata de una zanella 50 que llego a mis manos destruida, era de un amigo mío que es plomero y la pobrecita tiraba un carro lleno de herramientas 
Saludos y espero que les guste


----------



## Electronec (Sep 28, 2011)

Buen trabajo compañero....Enhorabuena.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias electronec
Saludos


----------



## djwash (Sep 30, 2011)

Te quedo linda, te felicito! 

Aunque yo le pondria un guardabarro adelante, al parecer es platinera no se alcanza a ver bien, pero aun teniendo encendido apenas pises un poco de agua el motos se apaga automaticamente ...

Y ya que subiste una zanellita subo la mia, bah, la tuve mas de un año y casi me fundio, la habia preparado pero la andaba todos los dias, se me rompia seguido el motor y daba menos de 2km/litro, pero ninguna 110 pudo contra este bichito... La termine vendiendo hace mas de un año y de vez en cuando me la cruzo por la calle, al dia de hoy esta destruida la pobre, de la parte de electronica tenia un sistema que cargaba dos baterias de gel de 12V y tambien tenia luces led.

















Aqui mas fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 1, 2011)

Gracias si no se los puse por qué no me gustaban como quedaban pero es para usar con cuidado por así decirlo 
Saludos


----------



## david2009 (Oct 2, 2011)

ya que esta suvo la mia. poniendole todo lo necesario para que ande rapiido, andava a 60 noma re triste y la deje ahi tirada yenandose de tierra


----------



## Tavo (Oct 2, 2011)

david2009 dijo:


> ya que esta suvo la mia. poniendole todo lo necesario para que ande rapiido, andava a 60 noma re triste y la deje ahi tirada yenandose de tierra


Pero que le tocaste? Le limaste la tapa? Le cambiaste el embrague?

Uff... acá en este pueblo está lleno de Zanellitas... y pobres les ponen de todo... Hasta conocí a uno que le ponía nafta de aviación, creo que tiene 120 o 130 octanos... 

Conozco uno en particular que la preparó "mal" (o sea, se gastó muchísima guita) y le corre a todas las 110 y les parte el o**o. 

Si José Zanella hubiese predecido lo que iban a hacer con sus motos... seguro que hoy sería millonario... 

Mil perdones por el off-topic...


----------



## david2009 (Oct 2, 2011)

le puse enbrague de dos tornillos tres patas..  flaper de competicion .  la tapa es la original comun .  cilindro limado de 80 .  y  agrandado las bocas del carter   ( carter limado) . carburador el que se ve. de rx. engranaje primario de acero  recto con jaula ( no es con buje de bronce )


----------



## djwash (Oct 2, 2011)

Esta muy linda, te felicito, que lindo el color, lo unico que no me convence son las ruedas, presencie un feo accidente debido a usar llantas de bicicleta en motos, no se bancan el peso...



Modo Off Topic ON

Te comento que la mia andaba a unos 105Km/h (velocimetro de moto 110, medido con velocimetro de Yamaha R1 unos 85km/h), mas de eso no levantaba porque fallaba, el encendido original no podia tirar tantas RPM y junto con la carburacion la limitaban a eso, pero con un poco mas de plata encima seguro andaba mas.

1: El embrague vendelo, no te va a ayudar con ese cilindro.

2: El flaper, nunca use esos, siempre tuve el original y andaba bien, nada mas que se rompia seguido, un buen flaper sale unos $250... no gracias.

3: Cilindro 80 limado, posible fail, si es un BRN o similar, son como de manteca, muy blandos, lo unico que se les lima son los filos de las transferencias, para que no enganchen los aros, estos cilindros calientan muchisimo, cerca de 180° o mas...

4: No hay que zarparse limando el carter porque perdes compresion abajo, recordemos que es un 2T.

5: El carburador, mucho no se ve, se parece al que tenia yo, tipo AX100, si es de una zanella RX 4T, es al pedo, vas a rabiar, tecnicamente no se la diferencia, pero un mecanico de esos viejos grosos que los conoce toda la provincia me dijo que no servian.

6: Si el cigueñal no es de competicion ponele buje de bronce, la jaulita esa te va a gastar mas rapido el eje del cigueñal.

7: El cigueñal, todo un tema... Todos dicen "ponele cilindro 80" o "uh mira salio un cilindro 90, tiene la camisa de 1mm, lo rectificas una vez y no sirve mas", ansiosos compran el cilindro y lo colocan, "uh mira el piston no llega al borde, rebajemos la base del cilindro ".

El piston no llega al borde porque el cigueñal original tiene 40 o 41mm de carrera (recorrido del piston), haciendo cuentas nos da unos 70cc con un cilindro de "80cc", con un cigueñal con 42mm de carrera tenemos la base para llegar a una alta cilindrada, ya que el piston va mas adelante hasta el borde del cilindro y admisiona mas, y va mas atras comprimiendo mas abajo y lanzando mas y mas rapido la mezcla hacia adelante.

Claro que es algo muy basico pero escencial, despues esta lo de limar en cilindro, grados de lumbreras admision y escape, permanencia, tiempo-superficie-rpm-cc, cc de tapa, peso del piston vs cigueñal, carburador...

El escape es muy importante ya que influye en el funcionamiento de un motor 2T, en el momento de escape los gases salen con un poco de mezcla fresca del proximo ciclo, esta mezcla debe volver al cilindro, si le ponemos un escape cualquiera lo mas seguro es que se nos venga abajo el motor.

En fin, es un tema bastante largo...

Modo Off Topic OFF

Estaria bueno hacer un tema algo asi como "En que se moviliza la gende de FdE", para el que sea amante del tuning o le haga detalles a sus queridos vehiculos... O quizas no estaria bueno y mejor nos vamos al averno jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## matijuarez (Oct 4, 2011)

Ya que estamos subo la mia,yo nunca quice renegar asique el motor no lo toque..lo unico la modifique de vista a mi gusto


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 4, 2011)

Sigamos la charla naftera en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## matijuarez (Oct 4, 2011)

espectacular tema andres,gracias por permitirlo


----------



## Tavo (Oct 5, 2011)

Que bueno que tomaron en cuenta mi sugerencia! 

Creo que acá en Sala de Charla no molesta a nadie y se puede hablar tranquilamente sobre el tema, aunque nada que ver tengan los pistones con los transistores...  

Gracias Andrés por crear el nuevo tema. 
Saludos.


----------

